# Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2018)

*Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee *
https://deutsch.rt.com/europa/68006-nazi-chemikalien-verseuchen-ostsee/

Mit meinen wenigen Brocken skandinavischer Worte sehe ich auch hier:
https://www.hbl.fi/artikel/ostersjon-blir-aldrig-fritt-fran-kemvapen/
Das betrifft u.a. auch den Größen Plöner See und alle die "Giftmüllhalden" ab Mai 1945.

Stellt sich die Frage wie schlimm ist und wird das?

Myteriöse Fischsterben passieren ja quasi dauernd.
Nachwuchsprobleme wie beim Dorsch sind lange bekannt.
Von dem Quecksilber UBoot vor Norwegen Nordsee liest man auch nichts mehr.

Stellt sich die Hauptfrage:
Was kann der Angler und die Bürger BRD und EU tun, damit von dem Mist rausgeholt wird, was nur eben noch geht?

Verschweigen und Aussitzen erscheint mir die schlechteste von allen denkbaren Lösungen.


----------



## geomas (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> *Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee *
> https://deutsch.rt.com/europa/68006-nazi-chemikalien-verseuchen-ostsee/
> 
> Mit meinen wenigen Brocken skandinavischer Worte sehe ich auch hier:
> ...



Verschweigen? Das verschweigt doch niemand - die „Entsorgung” von Weltkriegs-Munition und anderen giftigen Mülls ist doch seit Jahrzehnten bekannt.
Und es gibt doch jedes Jahr Meldungen, daß sich Leute am Strand mit weißem Phosphor die Finger verbrennen.

zum Beispiel: https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundheit/Phosphor-statt-Bernstein-Verbrennungsgefahr,phosphor126.html

Ob eine Bergung zu halbwegs tragbaren Kosten überhaupt möglich ist - keine Ahnung. Und wie gefährlich die Zeitbomben am Meeresgrund tatsächlich sind - da sind sich wohl auch die Experten nicht einig.

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...sive-gefahr-auf-dem-meeresgrund-a-387407.html


----------



## Georg Baumann (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*

Danke für die LInks, Geomas! Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wieso Russia Today die Meldung heute bringt. Eine aktueller Anlass scheint ja nicht vorzuliegen.  Ich versuche, Morgen mal mehr zu dem Thema rauszubekommen.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*

Angeblich sollen bei den gegenseitigen Lauschangriffen während des kalten Krieges regelmäßig Explosionen von alter Weltkriegsmunition aufgezeichnet worden sein, da die Bomben spontan oder durch den Kontakt mit Ankern oder Schleppnetzen losgehen.


----------



## geomas (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Danke für die LInks, Geomas! Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wieso Russia Today die Meldung heute bringt. Eine aktueller Anlass scheint ja nicht vorzuliegen.  Ich versuche, Morgen mal mehr zu dem Thema rauszubekommen.



Gern geschehen.

Hier ist der Link zu einer NDR-Sendung zum Thema Munitionsbergung (soll Ende April gesendet werden): https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/Wie-geht-Munitionsbergung-in-der-Ostsee,sendung708856.html

Wer einfach mal "Munition Bergung Ostsee" in die Suchmaschine wirft bekommt Tonnen an weiteren Links, auch viele ältere Artikel dabei.
Schon zu meiner Schulzeit (DDR, 80er Jahre) war die Verwechselungsgefahr von Weißem Phosphor mit Bernstein Thema. 
Deshalb wunderte ich mich über den Begriff „Verschweigen” in „Nordlichtanglers” Post.

Beste Grüße von der Ostsee, Georg.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*

Das Land Schleswig -Holstein hat einen Bericht dazu im Jahr 2011 verfasst, der ausführlich hier einsehbar ist.

Die genannten Zahlen sahen beim überfliegen sehr ähnlich aus, es kann also nicht die Rede davon sein, das der Sachverhalt unter den Teppich gekehrt werden soll.

Das Thema wird im laufenden Jahrzehnt wiederkehrend thematisiert.

Zur Lösung kann ich leider auch nichts beitragen und ich befürchte es wird auch weitrstgehend ungelöst bleiben.


----------



## rippi (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*

Was ist daran eigentlich so schlimm? N paar Substanzen, na und?


----------



## M3ggid0 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*

Dann trink morgen früh mal deinen Kaffee mit 22 Löffeln Zucker...ist schließlich nur EINE Substanz...nicht mal mehrere

Die Konzentration machts aus....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*

Verschweigen bzw. totschweigen beziehe ich auf das Verschwinden in dem sonstigen Mediengerummel, trotz einer globalen Gefahrenlage. 
Natürlich in erster Linie für die Fischesser. 

Dabei ist eine solche Gefahrenlage nun lange vorhanden, lange ungelöst, Gefahr durch Auflösung der Behältnisse steigend, und es treten in der Ostsee immer öfter mysteriose Fischsterben und Fischmängel auf, die nicht in Zusammenhang gebracht werden.

Ich weiß nicht, wer sich mit Chemischen Kampfstoffen auskennt und wer nicht, wer eine ABC-Ausbildung in BRD-Nato-Land oder DDR-Warschaubund genossen hat, aber so ein bischen sollte man gerade bei dem aktuellen britischen Skripal-Nowichok Kaspertheater mitbekommen haben, das sowas höchstgiftig ist und war, und dass winzige Spuren davon für Gesundheitsschäden, Erkrankungen oder Todesfälle ausreichen.

Klar ist schon mal weil wie immer: Dafür - also für Gefahrabmilderung gleich Bergung - Geld ausgeben will niemand aus den Anrainerstaaten, da drängelt sich keiner vor und somit wäre ein Teil des Wegguckens schon mal erklärt.


----------



## angler1996 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Verschweigen bzw. totschweigen beziehe ich auf das Verschwinden in dem sonstigen Mediengerummel, trotz einer globalen Gefahrenlage.
> Natürlich in erster Linie für die Fischesser.
> 
> Dabei ist eine solche Gefahrenlage nun lange vorhanden, lange ungelöst, Gefahr durch Auflösung der Behältnisse steigend, und es treten in der Ostsee immer öfter mysteriose Fischsterben und Fischmängel auf, die nicht in Zusammenhang gebracht werden.
> ...



 mal abgesehen, dass schon die Bergung - keine Ahnung wie- und dann ? Wohin damit?
 Damit will ich nicht sagen, das mir das zeug in der Ostsee gefällt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*

Sowas hier passiert und wird nicht weiter hinterfragt:

Massenhaft tote Fische am Eckernförder Ostseestrand
Published on Sep 12, 2017 shz.de – Nachrichten aus Schleswig-Holstein
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24-iqGf6_Z4

Fischsterben in Kiel und Eckernförde - einfach nur traurig
Published on Sep 12, 2017 Rassi sein Krams
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV5uArjTeuo

Fischsterben in SH : Mit Video: Massenhaft tote Fische am Eckernförder Ostseestrand
Published on Sep 12, 2017 Washington New  --> wird sogar breiter wahrgenommen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBglqZizr04


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*

Aber auch in der Nordsee und Atlantik:

Rätselhaftes Heringssterben in Island
Published on Feb 12, 2013 ARD Mittagsmagazin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDy3B3oLV8Y

Tonnenweise tote Fische am Strand in Norwegen
Published on Jan 4, 2012 euronews (deutsch)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3z4vs5VWts


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*

Dieser Link von den von geomas genannten:

Wie geht das? Munitionsbergung in der Ostsee
https://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/Wie-geht-Munitionsbergung-in-der-Ostsee,sendung708856.html
_1,6 Millionen Tonnen Munition lagern noch in Nord- und Ostsee
"Schleswig-Holstein und den Projektpartnern ist es gelungen, hierfür 5,2 Millionen Euro Fördermittel beim Bund einzuwerben", sagte Habeck. Der Bedarf dafür ist groß: Allein in deutschen Meeresgewässern lagern immer noch mehr als 1,6 Millionen Tonnen konventioneller Munition. Verladen auf einen Güterzug wäre dieser mehr als 3.000 Kilometer lang, rechnete das Umweltministerium vor._

Mittwoch, 25. April 2018, 18:15 bis 18:45 Uhr
Freitag, 27. April 2018, 11:30 bis 12:00 Uhr

kommt also erst noch, merken! :m


----------



## geomas (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*

Auf jeden Fall ist das Thema „verklappte Giftstoffe und Weltkriegsmunition” sicher einen gründlich recherchierten Artikel in der Rute&Rolle (und gerne auch hier im AB) wert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*

Das entsteht bei bestimmten Windlagen, wenn sauerstoffarmes Wasser aus der Tiefe in höhere Lagen geschwemmt wird und die Tiere in Folge dessen ersticken.

Für interessierte ist das doch kein Mysterium, zumindest in der Ostsee.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*

Das ist eine sehr schön passende Erklärung in den Medien.
Aber es gäbe eben auch einige andere, z.B ein austretender Giftschwall aus nur einer auseinanderbrechenden Granate oder größeren Bombe, und das strömungsbedingt relativ intensiv. 
Am schlimmsten finde ich aber die versteckte Dauergiftbelastung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*

Die hier sagen Düngereintrag, also auch eine Vergiftung:
https://www.bund.net/aktuelles/detail-aktuelles/news/fischsterben-in-der-ostsee-zu-viel-duenger/

Wobei Kunstdünger und Sprengstoffe einiges chemisch gemeinsam haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*

Dann schließt sich hier der Kreis, Keine untermauerte These, kein wissenschaftlicher Ansatz, aber eine  Verschwörungstheorie.

Wenn du auf Gedeih und Verderb zweifeln möchtest kann man dir nicht helfen. 

Zunächst hast du dich der Vermutung angeschlossen, man würde uns vorsätzlich  die Information vorenthalten. Dazu gab es so viele Verweise, das es nicht stimmt, das die Vielzahl schon erdrückend ist. 

Wenn du suchst, bzw. dich bemühst, wirst du bestimmt jemanden finden, der Sauerstoffwerte und Temperaturdaten zu den Fällen gemessen hat.

Wenn du nur "Glauben" möchtest kann man dir leider nicht helfen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (9. April 2018)

*AW: Altlasten Chemie in der Ostsee*

@Geomas: Ich versuche mal, was rauszufinden. Allerdings macht es auf den ersten Blick nicht den Eindruck, als gäbe es da eine neuere Faktenlage. Und nur alte Artikel wiederzukäuen, bringt ja auch nichts. Aber spannend ist das Thema auf jeden Fall. 
LG, Georg


----------



## geomas (8. April 2021)

Interessantes Projekt:









						Helgoland: Weltkriegswrack wird auf gefährliche Stoffe untersucht
					

In der Nordsee liegen Millionen Tonnen von Kampfstoffen aus den Weltkriegen. Forscher nehmen nun Proben von einem Wrack bei Helgoland. Dabei spielen Muscheln eine besondere Rolle.




					www.spiegel.de
				




(Ostsee/Nordsee ist in diesem Fall wohl egal)


----------

